# Costs of hauling hay



## tnwalkingred

Hey guys,

Some of the local hay producers here in middle TN have been discussing hauling hay out west especially to Texas as we have heard how dry it is and how many hardships the cattle producers were having. We have been blessed here with lots of rain and good weather to put up hay so it is very plentiful. My questions are these.

How much would it costs to haul a load of large square and/or round bales of hay?

How many rolls and/or big squares can you get on a trailer?

How much would these loads bring delivered?

What would be the best resources to market the hay that we have for sale?

We would have everything from straight alfalfa to standard mixed grass for sale. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## RCF

1. Figure $3.50 to $4.00 a loaded mile on trucking for hay less if you can load and unload in a van trailer.

2. We can haul 32-36 rolls in the 4x5.5 to 6ft. range, 42 to 47 3x4's, and 63 to 66 3x3's this is on a 53 ft trailer.

3. Depends on how much you want out of the barn or field, quality, and all the other variables. So hard to tell you how much it will bring.

4. The best way to market would be to try online, run some ads in a couple papers in the region, or just load up a load and haul it down to an area and park it at the sale barn with a for sale sign on it. Sounds crazy I know but, it seems to work.


----------



## tnwalkingred

Thanks RCF for the input. I had no idea how many bales you could get on a 53' trailer or how much it would cost per loaded mile. With us being around 800 miles to SE Texas and 600 miles to you I don't see how anyone could afford to buy a load of hay at normal market price for middle TN!

Kyle


----------



## Montana Red

Alot of times its only economical for the truckers if its a backhaul. We have oil field supplies coming up from texas and we load them up with hay for the trip home. They said they are getting paid by the ton. Not sure what it is though. We can average 39-42 3x4 bales on the trucks they are sending us. They like to have between 24-25 tons on. Were getting 105-130 a ton at the field.


----------



## kcandponies

Here in South TX, farmers are starting to advertise on Craigslist for out of state hay. We are paying $8.50 per bale delivered on hay from AL. This is coastal grass hay in 70# bales. No hay grown this year in the area is worth what people are charging, and that is IF you can find anymore hay. I talked to a trucker that said $2.00 per mile is a fair rate, so I am looking for grass hay to be shipped in that would not be more than $8.50 per bale (small squares around 70#). I was told that around 600 bales could fit on a truck.


----------



## Blue Duck

kcandponies said:


> I talked to a trucker that said $2.00 per mile is a fair rate.


I want to find a trucker like that!!!


----------



## Mike120

I've gotten trucking prices from Montana that range from $1.70 per mile for large squares to $2.50 for small squares. The truckers don't like the small squares because of the tarping/strapping required. All were for 24 ton loads. Premium alfalfa hay seems to be running $150-$160/ton and the guys I know are selling it as fast as they can bale it. I've seen alfalfa down here retailing at $14-$15 per bale that doesn't look nearly as nice (and hasn't been tested) so the Montana hay still appears to be a reasonable deal.

If we get some hurricanes down here we still have time to get a couple of cuttings, but there will still be a serious hay shortage this winter. I've seen a number of ads on craigslist for out of state hay and quite a few ads looking for haulers to bring it in from LA & MS. I'm picking up a couple of loads of rice straw round bales for my neighbor this weekend.


----------



## JJgloria

Hello from Texas...
We have been hauling hay in from Mississippi to help us out.
We would love to buy round bales from Tennessee but we are unsure of the rules and regulations of Tenn. Dept of Transportation. I have tried to find info on line to no avail.
We use our farm truck and farm trailer (30 Footer). Of course to transport these hay bales - we are definitely over weight for our normal license.
Alabama is offering a free permit to haul hay to Texas....What about Tennessee?
If we could find such info out - we would love to buy hay.... we are looking for good hay for horses (4x5's) and cattle (5x6). Of course as disused above...a reasonable price would help with the increasing rise of diesel fuel. We have been paying 25 a bale.
If anyone out there could help - it would sure be appreciated....


----------



## FirstContactLLC

We have been getting loads hauled for $2.35 to $3 per loaded mile for legal width loads. 38 to 42 4'x'5' round bales and 54 3'x3'x8' large squares. We also have vans or reefers 53 ft for small squares.  www.1stcontactllc.com/logistics


----------



## FirstContactLLC

Blue Duck said:


> I want to find a trucker like that!!!


We have several loads available for that trucker at that rate.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Paris Tx to Leander Tx price? Need 5 trucks


----------

